# What do You Think?



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

Will all the outdoor target people who jumped on the short a to a; parallel limb, band wagon when DC starting shooting one be putting all those bows up for sale? They now know that DC was only shooting them to help Hoyt promote these type of bows. Hold on to those Ultra Elites and Pro Elites boys, I have a feeling they may get scarce. LOL.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Will all the outdoor target people who jumped on the short a to a; parallel limb, band wagon when DC starting shooting one be putting all those bows up for sale. They now know that DC was only shooting them to help Hoyt promote these type of bows. Hold on to those Ultra Elites and Pro Elites boys, I have a feeling they may get scarce. LOL.


What did I miss...hjow do we know that...Did dave shoot his UE in Germany?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

Dave also said so in the interview in Muellenberg (sp?).


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

A little brown friend of mine :ninja::secret:says (via e-mail)...

I don't give a rats arse what Dave does....I am gonna keep kicking can with my Katera XL. I sold my PE and bought another one becuase I like the bow better and shoot it better not because Dave and Hoyt want people to shoot them" 

But he wants to know if you have changed your mind and stopped looking at them yet :chortle:

***- Edited for grammar a bit and to make it read like it was written to you jbird...

BTW-Why do I suddenly feel like I'm back in High School.:no idea:..???


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*HaHaHa*

I knew he'd take the bait. LOL! Did the Brown Bomber let DC influence his bow change? Oh, of course he did. LOL You can't say that about me, I shot with DC on numerous occasions, spent time at his house, and was and am his friend in spite of all the hoopla, yet I bought my first Hoyt last year or the year before. My sun tanned friend likes to act like he is an independent operator and unaffected by opinions around him, hog wash. LOL

Oh, and about my looking, I am................but in camo for a hunting bow. LOL.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I knew he'd take the bait. LOL! Did the Brown Bomber let DC influence his bow change? Oh, of course he did. LOL You can't say that about me, I shot with DC on numerous occasions, spent time at his house, and was and am his friend in spite of all the hoopla, yet I bought my first Hoyt last year or the year before. My sun tanned friend likes to act like he is an independent operator and unaffected by opinions around him, hog wash. LOL


This isn't the complete message...it starts with something about someone looking for a short bow somewhere in the forums...then end with (and I quote 
Tell him I said to come up here so I can kick his butt with this short bow of mine LOL

PS-I'm now looking over my shoulder for the teacher and having flashbacks of detention...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*HaHaHa*

Yep, I bet he would like to kick my butt with that short bow. Maybe he will be competitive in Master Senior Free Style if he shoots in my class. ROFLMAO!:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Yep, I bet he would like to kick my butt with that short bow. Maybe he will be competitive in Master Senior Free Style if he shoots in my class. ROFLMAO!:wink:


Hold on...let me see if there is another note for me to pass...

Here we go:

Do you miss a certain brown insect?


Yes 


No

Circle one...and pass this back...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hold on...let me see if there is another note for me to pass...
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


Wonder if the AT powers that be would start an "insect forum" like they did for Hunlee?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

No Miss Johnson...I don't want to read the note in front of the class...Please don't make me...

























Thank god i woke up from that 1...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Of Course I do*

Can't figure out how they think AT is better off with the choice they made. But I'm not in charge and just happy to be here. Hope they don't wait as long to let the bomber back as they did with DB.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Can't figure out how they think AT is better off with the choice they made. But I'm not in charge and just happy to be here. Hope they don't wait as long to let the bomber back as they did with DB.


I've decided to let it lie...I can't figure it out either...I guess $$$ talks...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Jbird said:


> Can't figure out how they think AT is better off with the choice they made. But I'm not in charge and just happy to be here. Hope they don't wait as long to let the bomber back as they did with DB.





psargeant said:


> I've decided to let it lie...I can't figure it out either...I guess $$$ talks...


I just read this thread and almost cried I was laughing so hard. I know the banner ads rotate but when I opened the page, at the top read...


"Are you bug food??"


"Or bug free??



THERMACELL


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I personally have just bought one of the shorter ATA bows (AM35), and will admit that while I didn't buy it because it's what Dave shot, the thought did go through my head "well, if it works for Cuz, it should be ok for me".. that being said, I am just getting the AM35 set up and shooting decently for me, and the fact that he no longer is shooting one isn't going to make me decide to give up on it. I got mine because I have a short draw and feel like the shorter bows fit me better. We will see how it pans out for me. It will be put to it's first test since being set up right at the hill, and what a test that will be!


----------



## Flyin6 (May 22, 2002)

DC or no, I hope the Maxxis 35 comes down in price. I shot one for about a dozen and a half shots and was smitten with the hold as well the almost zero hand shock.....and it was not even close to set up, and had BHFS gear on it.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, I personally have just bought one of the shorter ATA bows (AM35), and will admit that while I didn't buy it because it's what Dave shot, the thought did go through my head "well, if it works for Cuz, it should be ok for me".. that being said, I am just getting the AM35 set up and shooting decently for me, and the fact that he no longer is shooting one isn't going to make me decide to give up on it. I got mine because I have a short draw and feel like the shorter bows fit me better. We will see how it pans out for me. It will be put to it's first test since being set up right at the hill, and what a test that will be!


We have a pool going with a $10 buy in to bet on how long you'll stay with the AM35. If you work with me I'll split the winnings with you


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

JayMc said:


> We have a pool going with a $10 buy in to bet on how long you'll stay with the AM35. If you work with me I'll split the winnings with you


lol.. I am hoping I stick with it a long time. The first (and only) shoot it has been to so far, I had it for about 18 hours before the shoot. It had old strings on it, and the drawlength was about .75"-1" too long and I barely had any marks when I showed up, and I still managed to shoot about the average I have been shooting this year. It can only get better from there. The Hill this weekend will be a good test for the bow and myself!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried the AM35 route because of DC....Ended up talking to him about it because it felt so light compared to my Vantage's. He advised me to try some more weight on the B-Stingers and after spending a small fortune, I was able to get it close, but not close enough!

Ended up getting some Contender Elites....turns out, that is what DC is shooting now! Perhaps I am now the trendsetter....I think NOT!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

What happened, I get busy and don't turn on my computer for a little over a week and when I do I see that the powers to be have swatted the Brown Down, what are we to do:dontknow:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

tabarch said:


> What happened, I get busy and don't turn on my computer for a little over a week and when I do I see that the powers to be have swatted the Brown Down, what are we to do:dontknow:


sheesh.. you are SO out of the loop.. although you haven't missed that much, things here have been very quiet since the brown one's banishment. Are you coming to the hill? How's the Pro Elite working for ya? As you can see from my post, I am now a proud Apple owner again.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> sheesh.. you are SO out of the loop.. although you haven't missed that much, things here have been very quiet since the brown one's banishment. Are you coming to the hill? How's the Pro Elite working for ya? As you can see from my post, I am now a proud Apple owner again.


You are so right about me being out of the loop, I have been to busy to turn on this dang machine, I shot my bow for the first time since VBA open on Memorial day weekend this evening. No I'm not going to make it to the hill, our club at Two Rivers is having thier annual 2day shoot this weekend and I'll be there.I'v been told that once you get apple juice running thru your viens you will always come back to them. Hope you all have a GREAT time at the Hill and I hope you get a bunch of Crispies to put on your wall.
Terry:beer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> sheesh.. you are SO out of the loop.. although you haven't missed that much, things here have been very quiet since the brown one's banishment. Are you coming to the hill? How's the Pro Elite working for ya? As you can see from my post, I am now a proud Apple owner again.


Quiet...what forum have you been watching...

You must have missed the 7 or 8 deleted threads, 100 deleted posts...and the thread calling you out personally Grimace...I see you still haven't fixed your signature....


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm beginning to believe that nobody but me LIKES the feedback a non-parallel bow gives you?

I had a Katera, didn't like the short ATA and the lack of feedback, sold it at a pretty good loss.

Long ATA, high BH, non-parallel limbs for me.

Pro-Elite XT 3000 for target
Seven-37 for hunting.

Perfectly satisfied.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

tabarch said:


> What happened, I get busy and don't turn on my computer for a little over a week and when I do I see that the powers to be have swatted the Brown Down, what are we to do:dontknow:


Don't feel bad tabarch. This incident got by me too. I leave my machine on...I just don't visit here very often. The Field Forum without BH? Just ain't gonna be the same..........


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

You changa yo signature or you getta paid a visit.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

CarlV said:


> I'm beginning to believe that nobody but me LIKES the feedback a non-parallel bow gives you?
> 
> I had a Katera, didn't like the short ATA and the lack of feedback, sold it at a pretty good loss.
> 
> ...


I hear you. Wasted untold dollars and opportunities to improve by getting sucked into the bow of the month club. I understand that the manufacturers 
have to keep changing the designs to keep the great unwashed thinking that 
perfection lies just on the other side of the sales counter. I also believe that occasionally a mfg creates a product that is so perfect they shoot themselves
in the foot by creating a product that is so perfect that there is nowhere to go as far as improvement goes. I believe for Hoyt the Pro Elite and Ultra Elite are that product. My PE with XT 2000s and Spiral X cams has the most satisfying feel at the shot I have ever experienced. For my 26.5 inch draw the
37.5" a to a and 7.75" brace give the perfect fit and string angle. Put a CBE Quad lite sight on it and you have a bow that is vibration/buzz free and gives the perfect amount of feed back to get things grooved. My scores are going up even though I am way past my peak and that keeps me interested in this great game.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Don't feel bad tabarch. This incident got by me too. I leave my machine on...I just don't visit here very often. The Field Forum without BH? Just ain't gonna be the same..........


Well maybe the Powers olice:to be will have a kind heart and give the Brown ONE a chance at parole because of good behavior:wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Jbird said:


> I hear you. Wasted untold dollars and opportunities to improve by getting sucked into the bow of the month club. I understand that the manufacturers
> have to keep changing the designs to keep the great unwashed thinking that
> perfection lies just on the other side of the sales counter. I also believe that occasionally a mfg creates a product that is so perfect they shoot themselves
> in the foot by creating a product that is so perfect that there is nowhere to go as far as improvement goes. I believe for Hoyt the Pro Elite and Ultra Elite are that product. My PE with XT 2000s and Spiral X cams has the most satisfying feel at the shot I have ever experienced. For my 26.5 inch draw the
> 37.5" a to a and 7.75" brace give the perfect fit and string angle. Put a CBE Quad lite sight on it and you have a bow that is vibration/buzz free and gives the perfect amount of feed back to get things grooved. My scores are going up even though I am way past my peak and that keeps me interested in this great game.


Sounds so similar to my experience. I bought new for a couple years, then bought the used parts to build a PE to my specs. PE with XT2000s and spiral 2.0s. Love it so much I built a second one and sold everything else (UE and two Drenalin LDs). I feel no urge whatsoever to buy a CE and that is very rare for me. Unless Hoyt releases a long riser bow with similar geometry to the PE next year I don't see me feeling an urge to change.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Best Bow*

I am a firm believer that Hoyts Ultra Elite with 3500 limbs may have been the best bow Hoyt has ever made including the Vantage Elite and the Contender Elite. It worked for Field and for Fita Indoor and Target. As I have never shot 3D I can't give you an opinion as it's efficiency. I wish they would make 3500 limbs for the CE and I'll bet I am not the only one.


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont know if you all watched the germany coverage but there where alot of short axel bows there and they did not do well.It seemed the guys that were shooting comp bows were shooting much better.Long axel and big brace is the way to go.Jeff


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Question for Pro Elite Experts*

I love this 2009 Pro Elite so much I am considering setting up another for indoors and backup for my Field PE. Does anyone know how far back in model years that you can go and still get the identical riser, grip, etc. as the 2009 PE? I would like to find one with that beautiful crimson red like DC's UE, but only if it is the exact same bow as my 2009 PE. I can order the correct Spiral X cams and limbs and sell the ones off the used bow. Not much chance of finding one with 50# max limbs and 26.0 draw spirals. If I can't find the crimson red I would be okay with Riptide or Jade. My 2009 PE is Cobalt Blue.

Jbird


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I love this 2009 Pro Elite so much I am considering setting up another for indoors and backup for my Field PE. Does anyone know how far back in model years that you can go and still get the identical riser, grip, etc. as the 2009 PE? I would like to find one with that beautiful crimson red like DC's UE, but only if it is the exact same bow as my 2009 PE. I can order the correct Spiral X cams and limbs and sell the ones off the used bow. Not much chance of finding one with 50# max limbs and 26.0 draw spirals. If I can't find the crimson red I would be okay with Riptide or Jade. My 2009 PE is Cobalt Blue.
> 
> Jbird


2006 Jay. That was the first year they changed the grip and removed the side plates.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> 2006 Jay. That was the first year they changed the grip and removed the side plates.


:nod:


----------

